# Plumb Hammer



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone still carry this exact hammer? Is this an older discontinued model from Plumb because the ones I see today have a different style/color grip. What weight would be the best for a one size fits all hammer from framing to general purpose?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Probably the most common all around hammer is a 16oz. carpenter's claw hammer. If you can't find a Plumb, then I'd get an Estwing. The picture you have is of a ripping hammer. Handy for the right application, but not what I'd call a general use hammer.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't do a lot of framing, but like a 20oz hammer, love my Eastwing. One of the few still made in USA. No Chineese junk please.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Metal & fiberglass hammers IMO have a bad shock to them. Takes it toll on the wrist & forearm. I have used Vaughns & Estwigs, both in metal or fiberglass in years past, but I have always gone back to wood. Used to use a 32oz California hatchet framer. But since I have aged a little, this is my go to every day use hammer. Dead On 21 oz Wooden handle. But to each their own.


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

Its been awhile since Ive been on here and Ive still not been able to find one of these hammers. Id really like to have one in a 16 ounce if someone can help me out Id sure appreciate it. Also, Malco is showing a hammer that looks identical to the Estwing but has a red grip, does one of the companies make it for the other?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Even in my old age, I find a 16 oz hammer to be too light.....

24 oz Seems to work the best for me overall.....anything lighter and I feel like I'm swinging all day long. 

Side note....my pneumatic nailer does most of the work....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

flati said:


> Does anyone still carry this exact hammer? Is this an older discontinued model from Plumb because the ones I see today have a different style/color grip. What weight would be the best for a one size fits all hammer from framing to general purpose?


You need more then one hammer size. You're not using a framing hammer for lightweight tasks, it's just too cumbersome. 
If the Malco fits the bill, why not buy it? You've been at this for 19 months. 
It's a hammer.


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

I have other hammers and i havent been looking for 19 months, i just stumbled upon my old thread and thought "hey id still like to find that hammer".


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hammers are like tennis rackets---What works for you and feels comfortable might not work for someone else.

In the old days of hand nailed framing I used Vaugn wood handled hammers 22 oz..

The fellow I work with loves his steel Estwing---I hate it--

You will have to find a hammer with a ballance and feel that is right for you.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

flati said:


> I have other hammers and i havent been looking for 19 months, i just stumbled upon my old thread and thought "hey id still like to find that hammer".


Garage sales.
You might also try smaller hardware store with a slow turnover. They might still have them in stock.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Estwing E3-16S, 16 oz. ripping hammer. Looks almost exactly like your Malco picture except for grip color.


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

I was told by Estwing that they do in fact make the hammers for Malco. Ive always loved my Estwing and Id love to have one with a different colored grip so I could recognize it from the other guys that use the same hammer. Ahh....I like red better than blue!


----------

